# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Streptokokken type a

## linda renkli

ik had in december een knobbeltje in mijn lies. binnen 24 uur was hij zo groot als een ei en rood. pijnlijk en ik had hoge koorts en voelde me dooziek. Opgenomen en dag erna geopereerd. Bleek abces met streptokokbacterie. Ik had geen wondjes. Hoe kan zoiets en kan ik het terugkrijgen. Volgens artsen pure pech.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Linda,

Vraagje: Heb je misschien last van je keel gehad of zoiets dergelijks?

Dit kan nl. de oorzaak daarvan zijn. En er is altijd kans om opnieuw een bacteriele infectie op te lopen. Maar het is zoals de artsen tegen je gezegd hebben "het is gewoon pech".

Gelukkig ben je er van hersteld!

----------


## linda renkli

Heb wel vaker keelpijn. Maar die link met de lies legden ze in het ziekenhuis niet! Heb het wel vaker gehoord. Hoe kan dat? Weet je dat toevallig?

Groetjes Linda

----------


## katje45

Hoi Linda,

We dragen allemaal streptococcen met ons meer, maar waarom het bij de een tot problemen lijdt en de ander niet zou ik ook niet weten. Sorry!

----------


## Kiara

Hoi ik heb 11 jaar geleden een hele ernstige stretokokken infectie gehad door een hele gemene keelontsteking (angina) ik was haast dood en heb helaas door de streptokokken reuma overgehouden mijn hele imuumsysteem is naar de klote ervan, dus het is niet niets hoor.
Ik heb een half jaar antibiotica moeten slikken en mijn amandelen zijn gelijk geknipt.
Ik had een aantal van boven de 1200 en je mag er maar 10 ofzo hebben in je lichaam.
als die streptokokken aan de wandel gaan in je lichaam kunnen ze op je hartkleppen of longen gaan zitten en dan ben je echt de pineut, bij mij zaten ze dus in mijn keel en ik kreeg hele ontstoken benen die waren helemaal dik, rood/zwart met bulten erop.
Ik was toen 25 jaar en kerngezond nu ben ik door die dingen een wandelend wrak.

Laat het dus goed uitzoeken dat hebben ze bij mij te laat gedaan.

Groetjes.

----------


## veldt

hallo, ik hoop via jullie wat wijzer te worden wat betreft onze dochter van 12 jaar. vorig voorjaar had zij een maand lang heftige darmkrampen en dit ging gepaard met ernstige vermoeidheid. diagnose: spastische darm. daarna bleef ze maar kwakkelen. een paar weken naar school, dan weer een paar dagen ziek en dat ging zo maar door. vanaf februari dit jaar is ze ook constant ziek. keelpijn, af en toe diarree, veel spierpijn in armen en benen en ontzettend moe. we dachten eerst nog aan pfeiffer, in haar bloed kwam nl uit dat ze een doorstane pfeiffer heeft gehad. maar dit is het toch niet. bij de laatste bloed meting blijkt dat haar streptokokken(ast) waarde 620 is. duideijk verhoogd. het verklaard voor mij heel veel, maar de kinderarst wil er vooralsnog niets voor geven. as maandag weer afspraak staan bij deze arts. wat vinden jullie?? moet ik wel medicijnen eisen?? de afgelopen 4 maanden ligt haar hele sociale leven op ze kop. ze sport niet meer, speelt bijna niet meer buiten, school komt ze ook weinig. dit maakt mij erg verdrietig. Wat te doen???

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Veldt,

Mijn advies; niet té snel naar medicijnen grijpen,ik neem aan dat de arts wel weet waar hij mee bezig is (hoop ik toch  :Wink: ).
De symptomen die je hierboven beschrijft kunnen op zoveel wijzen....ik heb bijv al die symptomen ook en ik heb blijkbaar het Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom...
Trouwens: 
-al de beschreven symptomen staan in relatie tot de ernstige vermoeidheid (keelpijn,darmkrampen,diarree,spierpijn).
-de darmkrampen en diarree zorgen op hun beurt weer voor een verstoorde spijsvertering,wat vermoeidheid veroorzaakt!

Heeft je dochter iets van medicatie gekregen voor die spastische darm?

Xx Agnes

----------


## veldt

> Beste Veldt,
> 
> Mijn advies; niet té snel naar medicijnen grijpen,ik neem aan dat de arts wel weet waar hij mee bezig is (hoop ik toch ).
> De symptomen die je hierboven beschrijft kunnen op zoveel wijzen....ik heb bijv al die symptomen ook en ik heb blijkbaar het Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom...
> Trouwens: 
> -al de beschreven symptomen staan in relatie tot de ernstige vermoeidheid (keelpijn,darmkrampen,diarree,spierpijn).
> -de darmkrampen en diarree zorgen op hun beurt weer voor een verstoorde spijsvertering,wat vermoeidheid veroorzaakt!
> 
> Heeft je dochter iets van medicatie gekregen voor die spastische darm?
> ...



hallo agnes, er is niet zoveel te doen tegen spastische darm. ben er zelf ook bekend mee.ze heeft in die tijd wel Movicolon gebruikt. en daarna veel proberen te bewegen en gezond eten en dat is heel goed gegaan. bedankt voor je reactie. gr marja

----------

